# Old Alpha III no longer produced + Alpha V New mold released soon



## koreancuber (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, Haiyan Zhung (BLD WR holder) wanted me to inform you guys that the Old Alpha III (THIS), will no longer be produced, because he believes that the Old one isn't very good (literally, he told me that). The Alpha V with the new mold will be released this month. (and it will be named Haiyan - Memory Cube)
-Koreancuber


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hm.
I might give the Alpha-V another chance, let's hope they come up with a better mold.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 8, 2010)

nooooooo~so if we buy them now it'll be just as rare as the blue A1?


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 8, 2010)

Is the Old Alpha-III cube the same as this cube?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 8, 2010)

@SuperNerd: No, that's the new one.


----------



## radmin (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm getting the new alpha v the second its out. My current haiyan memory blows evry other cube away. And I've tried a lot of them.


----------



## jiggy (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm interested to see how these cubes will compare to modded Hiayan memorys (memories? ). Also, does anyone know if Haiyan Zhung will keep making/selling modded Alpha-Vs when the new mold is released?

...I guess not if they aren't making them any more, surely his supply will eventually dry up?

Also, _how_ can I get hold of the lube he uses? It's excellent!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 17, 2010)

is the new mold out yet? i remember seeing in another thread that it was supposed to be released on the 15th
EDIT: apparently it comes out on the 20th now, and here is the lube haiyan uses


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 17, 2010)

you can buy the old type aIII at my store


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 17, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> you can buy the old type aIII at my store



Advertising. Lol.
How about when you sell out?


----------



## gundamslicer (May 8, 2011)

Wait, the blue a1 is rare?


----------



## Hershey (May 8, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Wait, the blue a1 is rare?


 
Why the hell did you bump a post that is like a year old!!!?????
:fp


----------

